# Word 2007 saves all files to Temp folder regardless of Save As Location



## BMR777 (Apr 27, 2005)

Hello,

I've got a bit of a problem with Office 2007 / Word 2007 on Vista. It seems that sometimes when a user goes to save a file via Save As, Word will save the file to the user's Temp folder regardless of the Save As location specified by the user. Thus, if the user goes to save the file in their Documents folder the file won't save to the folder, but will instead save to their Temp folder. The file saves and can be opened again, but they save to the Temp folder. This appears to be an intermittent issue, with it sometimes saving documents correctly in the proper locations and sometimes saving them only to the Temp folder.

If anyone has any thoughts or ideas I would appreciate it.

BMR777


----------

